
Librarians Rally Behind Blogger Sued by Publisher Over Critical Comments - iProject
http://chronicle.com/article/Librarians-Rally-Behind/137329/
======
michaelhoffman
I had never heard of Edwin Mellen Press before this, but now I am definitely
watching out for them. The Streisand Effect in action.

